# rompere le scatole/palle/i coglioni



## underhouse

Qualcuno è a conoscenza dell'equivalente francese di quest'espressione con i sui vari registri?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## urizon9

Ciao! Direi "casser les pieds" oppure "casser les couilles" Ma come sempre si deve aspettare una madrelingua.


----------



## tie-break

urizon9 said:


> Ciao! Direi "casser les pieds" oppure "casser les couilles" Ma come sempre si deve aspettare una madrelingua.


 
Je suis d'accord


----------



## underhouse

Quindi "casser les pieds" dovrebbe essere il corrispondente di "rompere le scatole", mentre "casser les  couilles" dovrebbe corrispondere a "rompere i  coglioni".

Infine un "casse-pieds" dovrebbe essere un rompiscatole.

Giusto?


----------



## tie-break

underhouse said:


> Quindi "casser les pieds" dovrebbe essere il corrispondente di "rompere le scatole", mentre "casser les  couilles" dovrebbe corrispondere a "rompere i  coglioni".
> 
> Infine un "casse-pieds" dovrebbe essere un rompiscatole.
> 
> Giusto?


 
C'est parfait


----------



## underhouse

Grazie di cuore a tutti e due!


----------



## Xavier Tartaglia

urizon9 said:


> Ciao! Direi "casser les pieds" oppure "casser les couilles" Ma come sempre si deve aspettare una madrelingua.


La traduzione è giusta, ma vorrei aggiungere un'altra traduzione, cioè "gosser". Questo verbo però è molto dialettale e non viene usato in Francia e negli atri paesi dell'Europa francofona. "Gosser" viene dalla parola "gosses" che nella nostra parlata quebecchese vuol dire "coglioni", ma che nel francese europeo informale vuol dire "bambini". Questa differenza può risultare in situazioni piuttosto imbarazzanti quando un Francese domanda a un Quebecchese se vuole vedere le foto dei suoi "gosses".

P.S. : L'italiano non è la mia madrelingua quindi se mi potreste correggere, mi farebbe un gran piacere.


----------



## DearPrudence

Tutto giusto 

Donc, pour résumer :
*rompere le scatole : **casser les pieds**
rompere i  coglioni :  
**casser les  couilles 
+ casser les * *burnes 
+ péter les * *couilles
+ ** faire **chier*

Et on obtient les noms/adjectifs :
*un rompiscatole : un(e) casse-pieds *(nmf inv) */ être casse-pieds* (adj)*
un(e) * *casse-couilles* (nmf inv)* / être * *casse-couilles* (adj)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Xavier. A me sembri bravissimo, invece.

_L'italiano non è la mia madrelingua quindi se mi poteste correggere, mi farebbe un gran piacere.

_GS


----------

